# Der "unultimative" ´85 Timberline/Backwoodsrestaurierungsthread....



## hoeckle (28. April 2008)

endlich geht es los. nachdem nun mehr oder weniger alle teile vorhanden sind oder zumindest noch auf dem weg, halte ich es nicht mehr länger aus. meiner gewohnheit, neuankömmlinge in erbarmungswürdigem zustand, ersteinmal zu sezieren, wiedersetzte ich mich, für dieses mal, doch sehr erfolgreich... 

nach der ersten runde im februar wurde es im kreise der kollegen abgestellt. in ruhelosen nächten wurde das ein oder andere bier ver-zen-t und sich gedanken über den aufbau gemacht. die erste vollständige variante wurde jedoch wieder verworfen, nachdem zingel, sein wunderschönes timberline in den wettbewerb gestellt hat. nun wurden die timeline´s nochmal durchforstet und sich mit gt-pedia ausgetauscht. dann der fatale satzteil " aber ein ist sicher - custom is nich "..... mag ein fehler in meiner charaktermatrix sein, aber so was sehe ich als herausforderung an....  

naja und damit fing ein stetiger geldfluss über den antlantik an, nachdem ja das andere projekt wg. nicht akzeptabler fertigungstoleranzen gekippt war.


so nun aber erstmal eine bestandsaufnahme so wie ich es bei cleiende übernommen habe. hier noch einmal an herzliches dankeschön an dich für die hilfe. ebenso an ketterechts für das hilfsangebot.




































to be continued.....


----------



## Kint (28. April 2008)

oh gott was hab ich da ausgelöst..... freu michaber jetzt schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (28. April 2008)

whowww die gutenberg-bibel unter den gt`s.




gimmmi more........................................................................


----------



## cleiende (28. April 2008)

wg des Rahmens: Kannst die Mühle gerne nochmal zu mir schicken, habe grad ein Oxalsäurebad auf der Terasse stehen.





Passt auch für 20" Rahmen


----------



## tomasius (28. April 2008)

Bin gespannt!  

Tom


----------



## hoeckle (28. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> gimmmi more........................................................................


 

for your eyes only david...


----------



## Davidbelize (28. April 2008)

wusste ich doch das ich die kenne.
war neulich in meinem favorite bike shop und hab mit bernd dem besitzer geredet da sah ich seine neue praktikantin in der werkstatt.
nun rate mal wie die aussah.      


soll aber nicht bedeuten das ich seitdem meine bikes nicht mehr selber repariere.


----------



## Kint (28. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> wg des Rahmens: Kannst die Mühle gerne nochmal zu mir schicken, habe grad ein Oxalsäurebad auf der Terasse stehen.
> 
> *Passt auch für 20" Rahmen*



lalalala.....


----------



## versus (28. April 2008)

zunächst mal freue ich mich über eine weitere foto-fashion-love-story von dir und finde das projekt gerade wegen meines geringen classic-bezugs sehr spannend  



hoeckle schrieb:


> ...nachdem ja das andere projekt wg. nicht akzeptabler fertigungstoleranzen gekippt war...



heisst das, dass du deine nr. 2 auch zurückgegeben hast


----------



## hoeckle (28. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> heisst das, dass du deine nr. 2 auch zurückgegeben hast


 
   natürlich nicht.....!!! nur das aufbauprojekt wurde beerdigt..  

sooooo, nun hab ich das schätzelchen mal nackichh gemacht....












schon schlimm, welche verwahrlosung lieblose besitzer zu verantworten haben... 


nun denn, ein bischen zuneigung und ab in die wellnessoase im badezimmer... die abwesenheit weiblicher mitbewohner hat neben etlichen nachteilen, ebensoviel vorteile.....   sry christoph, das geht schneller... 






















to be continued....


----------



## versus (28. April 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> natürlich nicht.....!!! nur das aufbauprojekt wurde beerdigt..



ach sooo... dann hast du aber auch entsprechende bugs festgestellt?!



hoeckle schrieb:


> die abwesenheit weiblicher mitbewohner hat neben etlichen nachteilen, ebensoviel vorteile.....



na dem pool nach bist du aber für alle eventualitäten gerüstet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (28. April 2008)

na ja, dann hält Dich halt nicht Deine bessere Hälfte sondern Dein Sohn für bescheuert.
Gradueller Vorteil.


----------



## hoeckle (28. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> na ja, dann hält Dich halt nicht Deine bessere Hälfte sondern Dein Sohn für bescheuert.
> Gradueller Vorteil.


 

ja schon lange, wie wohl alle söhne ihren vater, aber er ist abhängig und das dämpft die diskussionsfreude doch erheblich...

btw: sind 500g drinnen.....


----------



## versus (28. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Gradueller Vorteil.


----------



## tomasius (28. April 2008)

In der Badewanne...     

Ich warte dann mal das Eloxalbad im Schnellkochtopf ab.

Tom


----------



## Kint (28. April 2008)

geht das nicht schneller wenn du die blubber anmachst ?


----------



## cleiende (29. April 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> btw: sind 500g drinnen.....



Dito. Gute Mischung. 
Das Karakoram kommt noch dran, muss es bis zum 1.5. gestrippt haben um dem alten Mann mal das Verfahren zu demonstrieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (29. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> geht das nicht schneller wenn du die blubber anmachst ?


 

mmhmmm... das geht nur eddymurphylike.... und so angerostet bin ich noch nicht....



wie zu erwarten haben die wilden tage doch so ihre spuren hinterlassen... nur gespült und abgetrocknet. noch keine nachbehandlung aber die nacht ist ja noch jung.... 
















to be continued....


----------



## hoeckle (29. April 2008)

hihihiiiii..... spät ist´s geworden.... 


hab ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt wie geil ich lusterlacce finde????  


hat mir natürlich keine ruhe gelassen und das ist das ergebniss meiner nicht allzu peniblen bemühungen...















allen eine gute nacht und einen guten morgen.....


ich komme wieder, keine frage.....


----------



## cleiende (29. April 2008)

Die Gabelinnenseite hättest du aber noch mit einer alten Flaschenbürste säubern können.


----------



## Kint (29. April 2008)

da seh ich allgemein nach dem spülen aber noch rost spots. dazu die frage - kann man das beliebig lange im bad liegen lassen, oder löst sich irgendwann auch der rahmen auf ? oder kann man die konzentration erhöhen um wirklich alles restlos zu beseitigen ? hattest du die entlüftungsöffnungen vorher mal mit nem bohrer aufgeriebn um eine bessere durchspülung zu gewährleisten oder gings dir nur um die fassade ?


----------



## cleiende (29. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> da seh ich allgemein nach dem spülen aber noch rost spots. dazu die frage - kann man das beliebig lange im bad liegen lassen, oder löst sich irgendwann auch der rahmen auf ? oder kann man die konzentration erhöhen um wirklich alles restlos zu beseitigen ? hattest du die entlüftungsöffnungen vorher mal mit nem bohrer aufgeriebn um eine bessere durchspülung zu gewährleisten oder gings dir nur um die fassade ?



Ein Multifragekomplex:
1) Annähernd komplett geht der Rost nur weg wenn man die Stellen regelmäßig mit einer weichen Bürste (z.B. Zahnbürste) bearbeitet, dabei werden die oxidierten Schichten entfernt.
2) Ja, einen verschromten Rahmen ohne Decals kannst Du da ewig drinlassen. Ob ein Langzeitversuch mit Decals gut ist weiss ich nicht, aber 48 std haben sie schon ausgehalten
3) Konzentration erhöhen bringt nichts, s.o., maximal zur Auffrischung der Konzentration, minimal geht ja etwas im chemischen Prozess verloren.
4) Zum Durchspülen brauchst Du eher Bewegung. Da nimmt man den Rahmen halt mal raus und lässt ihn auslaufen. Dann wieder ab in die Wanne.
5) Die Fassade erledigst du mit dem Säurebad, Polieren, versiegeln etc., die Innereien mit Fluidfilm.

Gilt nur für Stahl, "don't try this at home with alloy".

Schau mal hier rein


----------



## Kint (29. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Schau mal hier rein



kannte ich nur bis zum einwand vom backfisch... 

hm...hm-hm....

versteh ich das richtig du würdest das planschbecken stundenweise vermieten ? 

gehn da auch 22" stahl gts rein...? also 66 cm stattelrohrhöhe komplett und 105 cm diagonale maximallänge ? und dürfen evtl auch nicht gts rein...? 

und als tipp - für die bewegung in den rohren - wie siehts denn mit dem ventilaufatz für ne ballpumpe aus ? einfach mal luft durchpusten der rest läuft wieder nach. die dürfte doch in die entlüftungsbohrungen reinpassen right ? bzw was ich mir mal als ferienversorgung für bonsai von ner befreundeten arzthelferin besorgen hab lassen. : infusionsnadeln / regler ausm krankenhausbereich.... weisst scho - nen tropf. das ende vom schlauch in einen alten kanister, den hoch aufhängen, der rest ist fisik...


----------



## hoeckle (29. April 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Die Gabelinnenseite hättest du aber noch mit einer alten Flaschenbürste säubern können.


 
   gemach, gemach.... war ja noch lange nicht fertig... aber du warst ja richtig fleissig in der causa oxal. habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen...  



Kint schrieb:


> versteh ich das richtig du würdest das planschbecken stundenweise vermieten ?
> 
> gehn da auch 22" stahl gts rein...? also 66 cm stattelrohrhöhe komplett und 105 cm diagonale maximallänge ? und dürfen evtl auch nicht gts rein...?


 
wie volker schon richtig anmerkte, wenn auch in einem andern zusammenhang, bin ich für alle eventualitäten vorbereitet und ich habe ein  offenes haus...


----------



## tomasius (29. April 2008)

> versteh ich das richtig du würdest das planschbecken stundenweise vermieten ?


   



> wie volker schon richtig anmerkte, wenn auch in einem andern zusammenhang, bin ich für alle eventualitäten vorbereitet und ich habe ein offenes haus...



Vor unseren Skitouren hätte ich mir auch ein solches Oxalbad gewünscht. Stattdessen musste ich mit meinen rostigen Knochen auf die Piste. - Hoeckle, das war doch Kalkül, oder?  

Tom


----------



## alf2 (30. April 2008)

Wo stehen denn eure Wannen?
Ich überleg mir grad, ob ich das meinem bravado LE auch mal gönne?

Ich hab dem Rahmen mal ne Hohlraumkonservierung gegönnt, spricht das dagegen oder ist das egal?


----------



## cleiende (30. April 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> Wo stehen denn eure Wannen?
> Ich überleg mir grad, ob ich das meinem bravado LE auch mal gönne?
> 
> Ich hab dem Rahmen mal ne Hohlraumkonservierung gegönnt, spricht das dagegen oder ist das egal?



Tag Alf, meine Wanne steht auf der Terasse meines Hauses in der Nähe von Frankfurt. Ist abgedeckt damit Nachbars Katze nicht drin verreckt.
Meine kinder wissen Bescheid und lassen die Ecke in Ruhe.

Kostenpunkt:
2 Dachlatten = EUR 1,32
Dünne Teichfolie = EUR 5,98
Schrauben = ?

Oxalsäure gibt es bei EBay von "Bienoxal" o.ä. (Apotheker zieren sich da etwas). 1 Kg = EUR 6 + Versand.
Das reicht locker für 2 Vollbäder.

Auch wenn es nicht teuer ist macht es wegen des Aufwands Sinn sich mit Kumpels zusammenzutun. Ich lasse da drei Rahmen durchhüpfen und der User "insanerider" ist auch mit von der Partie.

Hohlraumkonservierung kollidiert normalerweise nicht. Macht aber mehr Sinn nach dem Bad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (30. April 2008)

Thx für die Info!

Jetzt interessiert mich nur mehr wie du das wieder entsorgt. Die Menge ist ja nicht gerade klein.


----------



## Kint (30. April 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> Thx für die Info!
> 
> Jetzt interessiert mich nur mehr wie du das wieder entsorgt. Die Menge ist ja nicht gerade klein.



täte mich auch interessieren tun wie du das ursprünglich geplant hattest. , auch wenn eine möglichkeit schon aufgezeigt wurde... - danke werde das mal überschlafen...


----------



## cleiende (30. April 2008)

Tja, Schulfreund arbeitet im Chemieunternehmen. Noch Fragen?


----------



## hoeckle (8. Mai 2008)

sorry das es hier nicht so weitergeht. das liegt aber zum teil an noch nicht gelieferten teilen aber in der hauptsache daran, daß ich vieeel zu viel zeit mit meinem neuen spielzeug verbringe, da sohnemann auf sportwoche und hier bombenwetter ist.....

         


bald gehts weiter... versprochen


----------



## Kint (9. Mai 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> sorry das es hier nicht so weitergeht. das liegt aber zum teil an noch nicht gelieferten teilen aber in der hauptsache daran, daß ich vieeel zu viel zeit mit meinem neuen spielzeug verbringe, da sohnemann auf sportwoche und hier bombenwetter ist.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



0.1256 % gehen damit auf meine kappe.... sind aber gestern raus....


----------



## hoeckle (9. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> 0.1256 % gehen damit auf meine kappe.... sind aber gestern raus....


 

 nee sven, dein anteil geht gg null und diese europäischen banküberweisungen sind ja auch ewig langsam... da gibt es ganz andere, die eine ausgeprägte postallergie haben  

dafür sind die bremsen heute endlich angekommen....


----------



## hoeckle (16. Mai 2008)

eine kleine nächtliche fleissaufgabe. 

da die in letzter zeit angebotenen nos steuersätze nur in redneckhand waren, der vorhandene aber technisch noch einwandfrei, wird er halt optisch aufpoliert:


so sah er mal aus:










ein wenig später....










und so noch ein wenig später..... 













natürlich nicht nos, aber dafür mit spuren des lebens, die bestimmt die ein oder andere geschichte erzählen können...


to be continued....


----------



## Backfisch (16. Mai 2008)

Ob ein Juwelier sowas in meiner Ringgrösse anfertigen kann...?


----------



## zingel (17. Mai 2008)

schönes Projekt!  

meiner hat zu Beginn auch nicht besser ausgesehen..




Was hat deiner für eine Rahmennummer? Meiner hat GT5B812 und im 
gegensatz zu deinem beim hinteren Ausfallende nur eine Gepäckträgeröse.

Wie wirst du es aufbauen? hast du die original-Specs? Die originalen, die 
ich bisher gesehen habe, hatten alle eine Mountech Schaltung und jede 
Menge SR Teile.

viel Spass noch beim Aufbau! ...ich werd der Thread auf jeden Fall verfolgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (17. Mai 2008)

was wollt ihr mit dem alten gelumpe - ist doch keine 3 mehr wert so ein kompletter alter bock...

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300220533018&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020


mittlerweile kann ich halbwegs drüber lachen....


----------



## hoeckle (17. Mai 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> schÃ¶nes Projekt!
> 
> meiner hat zu Beginn auch nicht besser ausgesehen..
> 
> ...


 
danke! meiner hat die #G5L00180

nein habe keine specs. originalst ist ja das damenmodell auf mtbr was man durchaus als referenzmodell nehmen kann... und mein aufbau wird nicht original aber weitestgehend time-correct custom, dank dem kollegen unter dir... mÃ¶chte aber noch die spannung hier halten, deshalb sag ich jetzt nix mehr...


wÃ¤re aber eh noch auf dich zugekommen, da an meinem Ã¼berhaupt keine decals sind. wÃ¤re super wenn du mir fotos davon machen kÃ¶nntest und tom wieder arbeit bekommt.  

war unlÃ¤ngst bei zaskar-freak. der hat einen rahmen mit u-brake an der kettenstrebe. und der beim shark ist ja sowieso der oberhammer... 



Kint schrieb:


> was wollt ihr mit dem alten gelumpe - ist doch keine 3â¬ mehr wert so ein kompletter alter bock...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300220533018&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020
> 
> ...


 
ja und der backwoods rahmen vor 5 wochen ist fÃ¼r 99 dollares weg, der grÃ¼ne timberline in m sogar fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 200,- und nun kommst du schlafmÃ¼tze mit so nem statement.... tsstssstsssss


----------



## zingel (17. Mai 2008)

der vom Shark ist ein Einzelstück von 84, filletiert und vernickelt  

der vom Zaskarfreak ist ein 86er

unsere beiden sind von 85


Fotos von den Decals kann ich machen. Sie sind aber schon recht verbraucht!


----------



## hoeckle (17. Mai 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> der vom Shark ist ein Einzelstück von 84, filletiert und vernickelt
> 
> der vom Zaskarfreak ist ein 86er
> 
> ...


 

ja ich weis und mittlerweile mit einer tollen goldenen patina... 

das wär echt nett. macht nix wenn sie nicht mehr top sind, müssen eh nachgebaut werden...


----------



## tomasius (17. Mai 2008)

@hoeckle:



> wäre super wenn du mir fotos davon machen könntest und tom wieder arbeit bekommt.



   

Paket ist übrigens unterwegs.  

@zingel:



> Sie sind aber schon recht verbraucht!



Deshalb ja!  

Tom


----------



## Kint (17. Mai 2008)

und ich habe meine augen nicht getraut als ich mal wieder die zürich wall im allseits geliebten modfotoalbum durchgelättert habe... das hatte man vorher gar nicht gesehen aber jetzt gibbet fotos im sonnenschein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT Timberline (17. Mai 2008)

Tach auch, 

ich drängel' mich jetzt hier mal rein ... ;-) Ich meine: So teuer sind die Dinger doch nun wirklich nicht ? Diss is mein '85er: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250219067358&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:DE:1123
Merke: Eine schlechte Beschreibung ist immer gut, aber unscharfe Fotos helfen natürlich noch mal extra, den Preis zu senken ...  
Rahmennummer ist G5L000164; Räder sind deutscher Billigschrott von 1996, aber sonst ist es noch ziemlich original, auch mit der unglückseligen Mountech (das berüchtigte obere Kettenröllchen ist durchgeschliffen ...). 

Ist ja irgendwie seltsam, dass in diesem Frühjahr überall (die beiden Damenmodelle in den USA mitgerechnet) 85er GT Timberline aus dem Boden poppen ?! 
Ich lese diesen Thread mit Aufmerksamkeit und Begeisterung, weil ich natürlich vor den gleichen Aufgaben stehe ...  Ich will meinem Timberline aber Böses tun, nämlich, es zum Reiserad umbauen, mit SCHUTZBLECHEN und LICHTANLAGE ) Anscheinend sind die Dinger ja genau dafür gedacht, mit dem langen Rahmenbau, dem zweiten Flaschenhalter-Schraubenpaar und den Anlötösen für Gepäckträger (da sitzt jetzt schon ein Tubus Cargo, und für vorne gibt es einen schönen alten Blackburne   ).
Bin schon gespannt, wie Du mit den ganzen Shimano-Teilen weiter verfährst - die gehören ja definitiv nicht dran ... ;-) 
Meine Abziehbildchen sind teilweise auch schon etwas "angeknabbert", aber insgesamt doch noch ganz gut erhalten - ich mache gerne mal Fotos (und würde mich dann natürlich später mal über einen schicken Satz neuer Decals freuen ... ;-)  ).

Schöne Grüße

Matthias


----------



## zingel (17. Mai 2008)

warum passt da Shimano nicht ran? ...hast du etwa eine Speclist? ich such so eine, sowie auch Kataloge aus der Zeit.

Zu der Zeit hatten übrigens fast alle MTB's Gepäckträgerösen, einen langen Radstand und mehrere Flaschenhalterösen. Gepäckträger sind also nur bedingt passend.


----------



## hoeckle (18. Mai 2008)

achtung bilderflut..... 

habe mich des vorbaus angekommen. die gröbsten macken wurden leicht beigeschliffen (das licht in der behelfswerkstatt ist leider mies, das objektiv zeigt das deutlich. muss da noch mal ran... ) der rest war fleissarbeit.... 





































auch hier das klassische vorher/nachher. 














to be continued....


----------



## GT Timberline (18. Mai 2008)

zingel schrieb:


> "warum passt da Shimano nicht ran? ...hast du etwa eine Speclist? ich such so eine, sowie auch Kataloge aus der Zeit." - Nein, habe ich nicht, ich bin ja auch gerade erst am 1. März in das Thema "eingestiegen" ...  Aber man kann es daraus erschließen, dass mein Rad, wie auch die beiden perfekt original erhaltenen Räder in den USA mit dem 'SunTour Dirt Component Ensemble' (ab 1983; SunTour-Schaltung/SR-/Sugino-/Dia Compe-Teile) ausgestattet sind - siehe dazu Frank J. Berto in "Sunset for SunTour", http://www.hadland.me.uk/page35.htm, Abschnitt "1983 - Mountain bikes take over". 1983 war die SunTour Dirt Gruppo marktbeherrschend, 1984 hatte sie noch 40 % Marktanteil gegen die Shimano Deore XT, und 1985 war dann quasi das letzte "richtige" Verkaufsjahr der Mountech mit ihrem fatalen Konstruktionsfehler.
> Ich gebe mein Mountech-Exemplar übrigens gerne an jemanden ab, der z.B. ein 85er GT Timberline originalgetreu restaurieren möchte - im Tausch gegen eine optisch und vom Durchmesser her passende Sattelstütze.
> 
> "Zu der Zeit hatten übrigens fast alle MTB's Gepäckträgerösen, einen langen Radstand und mehrere Flaschenhalterösen. Gepäckträger sind also nur bedingt passend." - Der erste Satz mag zutreffen, das kann ich - bis auf den langen Radstand - nicht so beurteilen, aber der zweite Satz wäre dann eher ein Widerspruch in sich - wenn da Gepäckträgerösen dran sind, kann und soll man da doch wohl im Bedarfsfall auch ruhig Gepäckträger dranschrauben, oder nicht ... ?
> ...


----------



## GT Timberline (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo Hoeckle, 

der Vorbau ist ja ein Traum, jetzt so blank ...  Wenn Du die vier originalen Klemmschrauben erhalten willst, könntest Du sie noch kurz in handelsüblicher Essigessenz (25%) "ansäuern", dann wird das oxidierte Zink entfernt. Allerdings wirklich nur kurz, 10-15 Min., ansonsten ist die nicht oxidierte Zinkschicht nämlich auch weg ... Danach überpolieren und dann am besten mit Wachs versiegeln. Aber vielleicht kennst Du diese Tricks ja längst ...  

Freundliche Grüße

Matthias


----------



## hoeckle (18. Mai 2008)

GT Timberline schrieb:


> Hallo Hoeckle,
> 
> der Vorbau ist ja ein Traum, jetzt so blank ...  Wenn Du die vier originalen Klemmschrauben erhalten willst, könntest Du sie noch kurz in handelsüblicher Essigessenz (25%) "ansäuern", dann wird das oxidierte Zink entfernt. Allerdings wirklich nur kurz, 10-15 Min., ansonsten ist die nicht oxidierte Zinkschicht nämlich auch weg ... Danach überpolieren und dann am besten mit Wachs versiegeln. Aber vielleicht kennst Du diese Tricks ja längst ...
> 
> ...


 
hallo matthias,

man lernt nie aus! den kannte ich noch nicht. vielen dank!

muss sie leider ersteinmal behalten, da mein depot an va schrauben immer noch in hamburg ist. tja, was soll ich sagen, wie irgendwo weiter oben schon erwähnt, habe ich keine originalgetreue restauration im sinn. seit ich 13 bin, kann ich halt kein zweirad in seiner ursprünglichen konfig lassen. das dilemma fing mit meiner yamaha ty50 an und hält sich hartnäckig...


----------



## GT Timberline (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

ja, Essigessenz ist ein wahres "Wundermittel", auch bei völlig verrosteten Kleinteilen (ich komme von den Fahrrädern der 1930er - 1950er Jahre her, bei denen Rost immer ein Thema ist, und man Schrauben manchmal der Form wegen wiederverwenden muss ...) und z.B. Federn. Speichennippel (Messing oder Messing vernickelt) bekommt man damit oft wieder wie neu, wenn man sie wiederverwenden will/muss. Und dazu ist Essigessenz konkurrenzlos billig (ca. 1,19 Euro/400 ml), außerdem in jedem gut sortierten Lebensmittel-Discounter zu bekommen ...  
Ich habe 1987-1989 in meine erste Motorrad-Oldtimer-Restaurierung (DKW RT 200/2, 1954) auch viele Edelstahl-Schrauben "investiert", wurde allerdings damals schon von erfahrenen Freunden gewarnt, dass Edelstahlschrauben in Aluminiumgewinden gerne und schon nach kurzer Zeit unlöslich miteinander verschmelzen (allerdings vor allem an Motorrädern, die viel im Freien stehen und auch im Winter bei Salz gefahren werden), deswegen riet man mir damals 1. davon ab, und (weil ich natürlich nicht hören wollte ...  ) 2. die Schrauben mit reichlich Kupferpaste (Autozubehör, für die Montage von Scheibenbremsbelagträgern) einzusetzen. Alternativ kann man wohl z.B. auch Loctite Schraubensicherung nehmen, die "schwache" Variante. Du weißt aber vermutlich auch schon, dass V2A-Schrauben in der Festigkeit unterhalb der hier üblicherweise verbauten 8.8er Schrauben liegen ? Da die Lenkerbefestigung mit vier Schrauben an sich wohl überdimensioniert ist, kann man das wohl machen, aber an anderen Stellen wäre ich lieber vorsichtig.
Bei meinem GT-Vorbau ist ein Schraubentausch voraussichtlich nicht erforderlich, da unter der übergeschmierten schwarzen Farbschicht verchromte Schrauben hervorblinken, wenn ich mich nicht täusche ...   Ist eigentlich auch sinnvoll, da die Schrauben ja bei dieser Ausführung auf der Oberseite liegen, wo immer schön das Wasser stehen bleibt ... 

Ich werd' mein GT auch nicht "um jeden Preis" original lassen, da es mir ja in erster Linie um ein hochwertiges Reiserad für hügelige Gegenden und unbefestigte Wege geht, nicht um ein MTB-Museumsstück. Aber ich will schon so viel "Originalsubstanz" wie möglich erhalten, und das Rad soll es natürlich künftig gut haben bei mir, artgerechte Haltung, vorwiegend trockene Aufbewahrung und keine "Spiele im Modder" ...   Schutzbleche soll es trotzdem bekommen - Stichwort "Sommer" 2007 ...  
Zu den Originalteilen an meinem Rad, die zwar intakt sind, aber eventuell ab müssen, gehört der überbreite Lenker (69 cm ... !!) und die weit abstehenden hinteren Canti-Bremsen, da sie die Packtaschenmontage behindern. 

Wie ernst ist eigentlich die Sache mit der Aufkleber-Nachfertigung zu sehen ? Wenn ihr das wirklich vorhabt, und ich anschließend einen gut gemachten Satz kaufen könnte, wäre ich auch bereit, meine Decals fein säuberlich abzupolken, auf weiße Folie zu kleben und mit 300 dpi einzuscannen - das würde das digitale Entzerren ersparen. Meine Decals haben durchaus einzelne "Schlaglöcher", sind aber m.E. insgesamt noch gut für eine Reproduktion brauchbar, zumal, da es ja alles zweifach gibt. 

Freundliche Grüße

Matthias


----------



## zingel (18. Mai 2008)

GT Timberline schrieb:


> wenn da Gepäckträgerösen dran sind, kann und soll man da doch wohl im Bedarfsfall auch ruhig Gepäckträger dranschrauben, oder nicht ... ?
> Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass die beiden "Damenmodelle" in den USA so etwas nicht haben - das waren halt bis vor einigen Tagen die einzigen 1985er Timberline im Netz.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wollte nur sagen, dass es nicht ein spezielles Tourenbike ist, nur weil es Gepäckträgerösen hat. Das war Standard bei MTB's. Es stört mich keineswegs, wenn du daraus ein Tourenradl baust - hauptsache es wird bewegt  

Die beiden Damenmodelle haben auch Gepäckträgerösen.

Mein 85er Timber ist schon einige Zeit online:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=353406
oder hier auf Seite 4:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297627

Gruess Stef


----------



## hoeckle (18. Mai 2008)

GT Timberline schrieb:


> auch bei völlig verrosteten Kleinteilen (ich komme von den Fahrrädern der 1930er - 1950er Jahre her,
> 
> Wie ernst ist eigentlich die Sache mit der Aufkleber-Nachfertigung zu sehen ? Wenn ihr das wirklich vorhabt, und ich anschließend einen gut gemachten Satz kaufen könnte, wäre ich auch bereit, meine Decals fein säuberlich abzupolken, auf weiße Folie zu kleben und mit 300 dpi einzuscannen - das würde das digitale Entzerren ersparen. Meine Decals haben durchaus einzelne "Schlaglöcher", sind aber m.E. insgesamt noch gut für eine Reproduktion brauchbar, zumal, da es ja alles zweifach gibt.
> 
> ...


 
zu dem thema werde ich dich noch befragen, da mir ein freund ein altes puchrad geschenkt hat. im zuge der threadhygiene aber nur per pn!!!

mit sowas wird hier nicht gespaßt....   

im ernst, danke für das angebot! bei seinem besuch bei mir haben tom und ich natürlich auch schon darüber gesprochen. fakt ist, das tom seine aus folie plotten lässt. das ist in diesem fall jedoch suboptimal. ich würde si gerne im siebdruckverfahren herstellen lassen, kenne jedoch noch niemanden der das macht. da wir wohl alle welche benötigen wären wir schon bei 4 sätzen, mit reserve also 8 sätze. über die modälitäten sollten wir uns mal per pn unterhalten, werde das die nächsten tage in die hand nehmen.


eine bitte noch an dich und steff: danke für die links zum thema timberline! aber alles weitere bitte per pn! danke...   


nachdem ich ja in den letzten tagen nun genug vorher/nachher bilder hier gezeigt habe, nun mal was spannenderes....  




























kleiner ausblick auf kommendes... 



to be continued....


----------



## Kint (19. Mai 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ...




ich sehe wen den ihr nicht seht... phil.... 

die alten epoch steuersatze waren schon was dolles vond er konstruktion mit der feder her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (19. Mai 2008)

Mr. White Glove: Respect! 











Werde mich auch nochmal mit dem Thema Siebdruck beschäftigen.



> ich sehe wen den ihr nicht seht... phil....



Und ich sehe den Phil vor lauter Wood nicht!  

Tom


----------



## versus (19. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ich sehe wen den ihr nicht seht... phil....





tomasius schrieb:


> Und ich sehe den Phil vor lauter Wood nicht!




  sabine sagt: "die spinnen! mit denen darfst du nicht mehr so viel reden!" (wer sie kennt, weiss dass das eine art von kompliment ist)   

"schönes fläschchen" hat sie dann auch noch gesagt


----------



## Backfisch (19. Mai 2008)

Klebefolie kann man auch im Digitaldruck bedrucken lassen, der Quadratmeter kostet so ab 30 oder 50 Euros. Also "einfach" in Photoshop ein 1000x1000mm grosses Dokument mit 300dpi anlegen und alle möglichen Decals draufpacken. Dann braucht man noch nen Schneideplotter, sonst wird's ne saumäßige Arbeit mit dem Skalpell


----------



## tomasius (19. Mai 2008)

> Klebefolie kann man auch im Digitaldruck bedrucken lassen, der Quadratmeter kostet so ab 30 oder 50 Euros. Also "einfach" in Photoshop ein 1000x1000mm grosses Dokument mit 300dpi anlegen und alle möglichen Decals draufpacken. Dann braucht man noch nen Schneideplotter, sonst wird's ne saumäßige Arbeit mit dem Skalpell



Diese Möglichkeiten habe ich auch, aber du kannst auf transparenter Folie halt die Farben nicht deckend drucken. Auf weißer Folie sind hingegen alle Farben möglich. Aber es sollte schon perfekt werden und da wird der Weg zum Siebdrucker wohl unumgänglich sein. Für jede Farbe muss ein Sieb erstellt werden und für diese Kleinstserie wird dann wahrscheinlich richtig teuer werden. Die einzige Lösung lautet: Wir alle brauchen diese alten Backwoods und Timberlines.  

Tom


----------



## cleiende (19. Mai 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Die einzige Lösung lautet: Wir alle brauchen diese alten Backwoods und Timberlines.



Absolut korrekt. Seit ich Hoeckles Rad ins Büro gefahren habe bin ich angefixt. So ein Rad wäre das Einzige was ich hier noch durchdrücken könnte, das fand sogar meine Frau bemerkenswert.
Kommentar meines örtlichen Ex-GT-Händlers, den ich noch kurz begückte: "Sowas hab ich seit 15 Jahren nicht gesehen, wo hast Du denn das her?"


----------



## hoeckle (20. Mai 2008)

ogott ogott....

nicht das mich eure liebsten dafür zur verantwortung ziehen...  

ich drücke jemanden ganz fest die daumen, damit wir hier in bälde endlich die druckvorlage fürs backwooddecal haben...  

@tom: ich könnt mir immer noch in den Ar$ch beissen, das ich das backwood nicht genommen habe... 

anyway, soll ichs zum cannondaletreffen mitbringen...


----------



## Backfisch (20. Mai 2008)

tomasius schrieb:


> Diese Möglichkeiten habe ich auch, aber du kannst auf transparenter Folie halt die Farben nicht deckend drucken. Auf weißer Folie sind hingegen alle Farben möglich. Aber es sollte schon perfekt werden und da wird der Weg zum Siebdrucker wohl unumgänglich sein. Für jede Farbe muss ein Sieb erstellt werden und für diese Kleinstserie wird dann wahrscheinlich richtig teuer werden. Die einzige Lösung lautet: Wir alle brauchen diese alten Backwoods und Timberlines.
> 
> Tom



Im Siebdruck müsste man dann auch so viele rare Decals auf einmal drucken, dass sich die Sache evtl. per eBay refinanziert...


----------



## hoeckle (20. Mai 2008)

alarmalarm.... der rahmen ist weg!!!





























nachdem ich die heutige post in empfang genommen habe, wurde mir behördlicherseits die teilweise zerstörung des rahmens verordnet. ich möchte mich hiermit ausdrücklich über das vorgehen des aufbauministeriums beschweren. weiterhin wasche ich meine hände in unschuld, daß der rahmen nunmehr nicht mehr im originalen zustand ist....












hier ein paar details dieses ungeheuerlichen poststücks....
































habe den rahmen zum aufreiben weggebracht. leider hatte erst der 2 laden die technische kompetenz (werkzeug) um das zu bewerkstelligen. spaßig waren in beiden fällen die reaktionen als ich eintrat... "oh was denn das...?" oder "hast den selber verchromt..." "boh, um 2mm aufreiben, willst nicht besser die sattelstütze abdrehen..." 
 



to be continued....


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Mai 2008)

*Was für ein geiles Teil!*

Bringst Du das Rad zum treffen mit?

Büüüüüddddddeeeeee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (20. Mai 2008)

Ihr seid doch alle gaga


----------



## Kruko (20. Mai 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle gaga



Du bist nur noch nicht richtig infiziert 

Aber Manni arbeitet ja daran


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Mai 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Du bist nur noch nicht richtig infiziert
> 
> Aber Manni arbeitet ja daran



Da wir ja die wunderbare Vielfalt lieben, soll Robert lieber weiter wunderschöne DeKerfs aufbauen und sammeln.

PS: Robert, dass Elysium All TI ist ein Traum, PERFEKT!


----------



## Kint (20. Mai 2008)

46  - kein schlechter preis für so ein (zu altes - zu großes - zu RR  mäßiges ) stück altmetall. ich würde mir ja was passenderes suchen... 

im ürbigen fällt mir erst jetzt auf - du hast den titel d3es freds ja schon richtig gewöhlt...


----------



## tomasius (20. Mai 2008)

> @tom: ich könnt mir immer noch in den Ar$ch beissen, das ich das backwood nicht genommen habe...



Der Trend geht bei dir also nicht nur zum Zweit-Xizang?



> anyway, soll ichs zum cannondaletreffen mitbringen...



Gerne! Bisher gibt es nur eine enzige Anmeldung.  

Der Thread ist übrigens großes Kino! 

Tom


----------



## GT Timberline (22. Mai 2008)

"46  - kein schlechter preis für so ein (zu altes - zu großes - zu RR  mäßiges ) stück altmetall. ich würde mir ja was passenderes suchen..." - Ja, sach' ma', Junge, tut das denn wirklich Not mit dem Aufbohren ?!  Ich meine, das eine ist doch schließlich der Rahmen, und das andere nur das Anbauteil ? 

Aber Kints Kritik - zu Rennrad-mäßig - hat mir doch einen wichtigen Anstoß gegeben, die zwei Räder, die hier bei mir gerade sowieso nebeneinander stehen, doch auch mal direkt voreinander zu stellen ... ;-) Das 1986er Bridgestone RS 800 hat nämlich genau die passende SR-Sattelstütze in 26,6 mm, und die wird es jetzt einbüßen, denn: Durchmesser stimmt genau, Baujahr stimmt fast, und der mangelnden Schwärzung der eingefrästen Nuten werden wir schon abhelfen ... Schlechtes Gewissen hab' ich auch keins, denn wie der Fachmann unschwer erkennt, ist die originale Sattelstütze hier eh' eher suboptimal eingesetzt - bei einem Rennradrahmen mit RH 69 cm braucht's für mich nicht mehr sooo viel Extra-Sattelstütze ...  

So 'posch' wie das Teil aus Norwegen ist meine SR natürlich nicht, muss ich natürlich neidvoll zugegeben ...  

"im ürbigen fällt mir erst jetzt auf - du hast den titel d3es freds ja schon richtig gewöhlt..." - ... und ich werd' hier trotzdem kein "Restaurierungs-Battle" draus machen - hoeckle kann es schon besser  

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (22. Mai 2008)

GT Timberline schrieb:


> "46  - kein schlechter preis für so ein (zu altes - zu großes - zu RR  mäßiges ) stück altmetall....



ich sollte erwähnen dass das die umgerechneten 359 norwegischen kronen des preisschilds sind - was hoeckle dafür gezahlt hat weiss ich natürlich nicht...aber sag mal langt dir die Länge wirklich ????


----------



## hoeckle (22. Mai 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> ich sollte erwähnen dass das die umgerechneten 359 norwegischen kronen des preisschilds sind - was hoeckle dafür gezahlt hat weiss ich natürlich nicht...aber sag mal langt dir die Länge wirklich ????


 

zum preis sag ich lieber nix, aber wer sucht der findet.... nur so am rande, wieviel euro entsprachen den die kronen 1981 ???  

und ja sven, hab ich vorher ausgemessen. der rahmen ist ja auch riesig, da brauch ich nicht soviel auszug....

@gt timberline: ja der rahmen wird aufgebohrt, wer ihn in ganz ferner zukunft vielleicht mal bekommt muss damit leben.


----------



## Kint (23. Mai 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> zum preis sag ich lieber nix, aber wer sucht der findet.... nur so am rande, wieviel euro entsprachen den die kronen 1981 ???



das ist ein spannendes thema. ich hatte mich damit mal beschäftigt weil ich die preisangaben in florin im 88er katalog umrechnen wollte. 

da was zu finden ist aber gar nicht soo einfach - und ist im speziellen auch von der währung abhängig. fürs britische pfund bekommst du die kaufkraft bis 17hundert irgendwas zurück... nationalstolz ist da wohl der antrieb..

für nrowegische kronen waren es 1981 wenn ich das richtig interpretiere ein wechselkurs von 2,547 kronen zu 1 Dm. oder für deine stütze 1981 : 141,-

und euro gabs damals noch nicht... 

aber über die entwertung der krone bis heute korrigirt würden das aktuellen ~108  entsprechen. 

einen halbwegs guten überblick gibt 

http://www.oanda.com/convert/fxhistory

reicht aber auch nur bis 1990 zurück. älter dann nur über die statistiken der jeweiligen nationalbanken - was mit etwas rechnerei verbunden ist. (nicht gerade mein metier - deswegen alle o.g. angaben ohne ...)


----------



## hoeckle (28. Mai 2008)

wer kennt sie nicht die unendlichen geschichten die ebay schreibt. unlängst hatte ich einen satz bremsen im auge, die ich leider aus verschiedenen gründen NICHT bekommen habe...  naja, ein paar tage gewartet aber nix.... dann halt andere, passen zeitlich, richtige marke, nos und überhaupt.... aber dieser bohrende gedanke im hinterkopf...

nun denn heute kam nochmals post... die probleme jedoch haben sich, wie cleiende das so schön ausdrückt, jedoch nur "graduell" verschoben.... also mal ein wenig interaktives restaurieren:

welchen satz bremsen soll ich nehmen? die 980 (untere im 1. Bild) oder die 981??????












ach ja, es gab noch mehr post. leider nicht die richtige größe, aber immerhin...







to be continued...


----------



## GT Timberline (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo Hoeckle, 

und ich dachte, Du bist gar nich' so verkrampfter 'Originalo' ?!?  

... wie ich, wollte ich noch dazusagen ...  

Aber wenn Du es wirklich wissen willst, was an meinem 1985er Timberline dran ist: siehe Bild. 

Übrigens bin ich ja jetzt in der Sattelstützendurchmesserfrage total verwirrt: Ich habe die Klemmung hinten wieder auf "ordentliches" Spaltmaß gebracht, und nun sitzt 26,6 mm klapperig drin - 'ne billige 26,8 mm zum Probieren habe ich mir bestellt (wahrscheinlich klemmt's dann wiederum irgendwo, wg. Ovalität). Rätsel über Rätsel ...  

Schöne Grüße

Matthias


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2008)

GT Timberline schrieb:


> und ich dachte, Du bist gar nich' so verkrampfter 'Originalo' ?!?



 ich würde sagen ein NOS ORIGINALO


----------



## GT Timberline (28. Mai 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ich würde sagen ein NOS ORIGINALO



... na, dann hätte ich ja seit einer gestrigen "Leseaktion" hier im Forum zumindest eine Idee, wen Du nach dem richtigen NOS-Schaltwerk für Dein Timberline fragen könntest: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3303549&postcount=19 
 

Schöne Grüße

Matthias


----------



## hoeckle (28. Mai 2008)

GT Timberline schrieb:


> und ich dachte, Du bist gar nich' so verkrampfter 'Originalo' ?!?
> 
> ... wie ich, wollte ich noch dazusagen ...
> 
> ...


 
der eindruck hat nicht getäuscht! 

es geht mir hier auch nicht so sehr um die originalität. das sind eher so schwer vermittelbare werte wie haptik, anmutung, esthetik oder wie immer man das nennen mag. ich finde die 980 einfach schön und halt old school... die 981 mögen technisch schon besser sein, wirken viel moderner und sind auch hübsch... keine ahnung, deshalb hab ich diese frage ja auch gestellt...

soso, also ich würde sie ja auf 26,8 aufreiben lassen...  



versus schrieb:


> ich würde sagen ein NOS ORIGINALO


 
darf ich dein augenmerk auf diesen post lenken, er gewinnt mehr und mehr an wahrheit....  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4744184&postcount=94


btw: ich habe nicht vor in den edlen wettstreit mit meischter nosmasius zu treten.....


----------



## cleiende (28. Mai 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> welchen satz bremsen soll ich nehmen? die 980 (untere im 1. Bild) oder die 981??????



Die 980. Das sind noch richtige Männer-Bremsen a lá MAFAC.


----------



## GT Timberline (29. Mai 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> der eindruck hat nicht getäuscht!
> es geht mir hier auch nicht so sehr um die originalität. das sind eher so schwer vermittelbare werte wie haptik, anmutung, esthetik oder wie immer man das nennen mag.


 - Das wird ja auch schon aus Deinen Fotos recht deutlich ...  Und natürlich kann man da - wie in allen Stilfragen - sehr unterschiedlicher Meinung sein, aber ich zumindest finde, dass es wichtig ist, die "inhärente Logik" im Auge zu behalten, sonst wird es schnell beliebig - die wundervolle, aber für dieses Rad viel zu edle Sattelstütze (zudem "zu Rennrad" ...) leuchtet mir da eben nicht so richtig ein - sie ist zum Niederknien schön, gewiß, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe, waren die frühen GT-MTBs eben nicht die teuersten Räder im Markt, sondern "gehobene Mittelklasse" mit außerordentlich guter Verarbeitung (im Vergleich zu den Yetischen "Durchrostern" ...  ), und in dieser "Stillage" sollte man doch bleiben, finde ich - aber das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.



hoeckle schrieb:


> ich finde die 980 einfach schön und halt old school... die 981 mögen technisch schon besser sein, wirken viel moderner und sind auch hübsch... keine ahnung, deshalb hab ich diese frage ja auch gestellt...


 Und meine Antwort wäre: Ja, die 980er sind wirklich schön old school und richtige "Männerbremsen"  , aber genau deswegen gehören sie eben nicht an dieses "mittelalte" Rad - wenn das ein Baujahr 1983 oder früher wäre (was bei GT ja nicht sein kann ...), würde ich die Bremsen richtig finden - an diesem ja bereits relativ "ausentwickelten" Rad sind sie mir zu altmodisch. Bei den MTBs dieser Zeit sind eigentlich schon 2-Jahres-Schritte zu "grob" - was 1983 noch "Hightech" oder zumindest "Stand der Technik" war, war 1985 schon "peinlicher alter Kram", genauso, wie 1985 eben noch ein richtiges "SunTour-Jahr" war (Stichwort: shimanofreie Zone ...  ), und 1987 nun schon überhaupt nicht mehr. BTW: Man lernt viel bei "Population in Willisau" ...  
Ich finde die 981er tatsächlich auch eher ein bißchen langweilig, weil sie schon relativ "modern" waren (soll heißen: Bremsen in dieser Form wurden dann über einen längeren Zeitraum hin angeboten) - hübsches "asset" sind eigentlich nur die doll vorstehenden Federschlaufen.  

Sattelstütze: 





hoeckle schrieb:


> soso, also ich würde sie ja auf 26,8 aufreiben lassen...


 - Pah !!!! Niemals !!! Oder vielleicht dann etwas später ...  

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (31. Mai 2008)

ich würd die 980er nehmen. Die wurden auch mitte 80er noch verbaut und bremsen sehr gut! Ausserdem ist das GT alles andere als ein HighTech Bike ...billiger geht's fast nicht mehr. Mein Klein mit dem selben Jahrgang wiegt etwa zwei Kilo weniger als das Timber.


----------



## zingel (31. Mai 2008)

...aber an eine richtige *Männerbremse *kommt sie nicht ran


----------



## hoeckle (1. Juni 2008)

schön, so hab ich mir das gedacht... ihr seit genauso gespalten wie ich! hat noch jemand mafacs über....  ok, das bremsen thema ist also vertagt... 

gestern den rahmen wieder nach hause gebracht und *provisorisch* befestigt. der sattel ist natürlich nicht timecorrect, fällt aber nicht auf. man möge mir auch die kleine spielerei verzeihen....

ich versuche bis dienstag euch noch ein paar schöne fotos zu zeigen, dann ist hier bis min. 20.06. nichts zu sehen, da ich bis dahin durchgehend sehr lange arbeitstage habe.... 













to be continued...


----------



## versus (1. Juni 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> min. 20.06. nichts zu sehen, da ich bis dahin durchgehend sehr lange arbeitstage habe....



mensch, dann kannste ja gar nicht richtig em gucken    

guets gelingen   (auch beim weiteren aufbau  )


----------



## hoeckle (1. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> mensch, dann kannste ja gar nicht richtig em gucken
> 
> guets gelingen  (auch beim weiteren aufbau  )


 

naja, mittendrinn statt nur dabei oder auch quasi in der erstenreihe mit dem zweiten besser sehend etc....   scherzkeks!

aber danke...  hab nur eine sorge, wer holt die päckchen jetzt ab....


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Juni 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> naja, mittendrinn statt nur dabei oder auch quasi in der erstenreihe mit dem zweiten besser sehend etc....   scherzkeks!
> 
> aber danke...  *hab nur eine sorge, wer holt die päckchen jetzt ab*....




Kein Problem, Feri,
pack einfach alles was Du bis jetzt hast in einen gut gepolsterten Karton und sende diesen dann an mich. Dann nur noch den Versendern der restlichen Päckchen meine Adresse mitteilen, schon bist Du diese Sorge los. 

Du bekommst natürlich auch ein Besuchsrecht eingeräumt, Ehrensache! 

*Mach unbedingt weiter so!*


----------



## hoeckle (3. Juni 2008)

danke manni! das motiviert. 

jaja, und wovon träumst du nachts... 

wollte euch heute abend mit der bilder folge zur fertigen lenkerzentrale verwöhnen. etwa so nach bekannten muster....











aber stattdessen muss ich euch sowas zeigen. vorsicht wer kein blut sehen kann... 









vorher....







nachher...






rechts nicht ganz so schlimm und der rest unsichtbar aber hartnäckiger... schei$$ felsen....










der doppelachter im hinterrad ziert sich ein wenig und will nicht so recht aufs bild, aber dafür das...






mistbock....

sollte ne gemütliche runde mit der süssen werden, deshalb ja auch die protektoren daheim... toll, und vor 2 tagen min. doppelt so schnell die selbe stelle, zugegebenermassen anderes rad.... 

to be continued....


----------



## tofu1000 (3. Juni 2008)

Ouch! Na dann mal Bein(e) hoch und jute Besserung. Dann bleibt ja jetzt vielleicht etwas mehr Zeit für: Auftragen. Polieren. Auftragen.....
Ich versuch der Dame des Hauses auch ständig zu verklickern dass auch langsam radfahren gefährlich sein kann. 
Rasierst du dir das restliche Bein auch noch nach dem abziehen des "Pflasterchens"??
Die tentakelgrünen Handschmeichler sind übrigens unterwegs...


----------



## hoeckle (3. Juni 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ouch! Na dann mal Bein(e) hoch und jute Besserung. Dann bleibt ja jetzt vielleicht etwas mehr Zeit für: Auftragen. Polieren. Auftragen.....
> Ich versuch der Dame des Hauses auch ständig zu verklickern dass auch langsam radfahren gefährlich sein kann.
> Rasierst du dir das restliche Bein auch noch nach dem abziehen des "Pflasterchens"??
> Die tentakelgrünen Handschmeichler sind übrigens unterwegs...


 
danke!  

aber so rythmische sportgymnastik ist weniger lustig mit ner rippenprellung.... 


und nixda, der teppich bleibt! wie gesagt ansonsten ja mit protektoren unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. Juni 2008)

autsch!!!

mann, mann, mann - *gute besserung*. welches rad hats denn erwischt?


----------



## hoeckle (3. Juni 2008)

den schweizertaiwanesenschrott... kommt jetzt auch weg....


----------



## Kint (3. Juni 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> den schweizertaiwanesenschrott... kommt jetzt auch weg....



gute entscheidung - gute besserung...


----------



## tomasius (3. Juni 2008)

Auch von mir nochmal gute Besserung! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tom


----------



## hoeckle (7. Juni 2008)

zunächst ersteinmal vielen dank für die lieben genesungswünsche....

so heute morgen mal endlich wieder zur post gekommen....













und ich muss gestehen, daß ich meine wertvolle zeit nicht dem gt gewidmet habe. die "assistentin" war es leid immer nur altes titangeraffel fahren zu müssen. dem hat sie abgeholfen und mich in projektierung und aufbau mit einbezogen....   






mehr von dem neumodischen kram gibt es hier nicht zu sehen....



to be continued...


----------



## versus (7. Juni 2008)

tja manchmal muss man eben prioritäten setzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (12. Juni 2008)

da manni leider gekniffen hat und nicht meine post abholen kommt, kommen doch noch geschenke bei mir an...  

(und nicht nur bei mir wie in dieser minute gerade zu sehen.. )

egal....


da ich mir in der bilder folge oberhalb schon einen schweren faux-pas leiste! (nein, nicht das letzte....!!! )
wer findet den nächsten.....?  













nö, hier auch nicht.....











dem ging natürlich das übliche procedere vorraus....




























































































ach ja der fehler....  








so ganz ohne titan ist das ja auch nix...... 





to be continued...


----------



## GT Timberline (12. Juni 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> da ich mir in der bilder folge oberhalb schon einen schweren faux-pas leiste! (nein, nicht das letzte....!!! )
> wer findet den nächsten.....?  ... ach ja der fehler....



... ob's ein Fehler war, wird Dir wohl allenfalls der freundliche Herr mitteilen können, der Dein Bankkonto betreut ...  

Aber mal ab davon: Welche Achslänge hat denn unser Philileinchen hier ?  
Ich habe nämlich zufällig gerade gestern meine Achse ausgebaut (datiert '84', sollte also wohl die originale sein) und gemessen, und die hatte die enorme Länge von 136 mm - Dein schickes neues Teil sieht aber deutlich kürzer aus ? 
Ich hab' mir jetzt ein Kinex (Achslänge 131 mm; länger gibt's anscheinend nirgendwo mehr) mit Aluschalen bestellt, weil: ich will ja nachher auch echt fahren mit dem Teil ...  

Schöne Grüße

Matthias


----------



## hoeckle (11. Juli 2008)

DONE.... !!!  naja, ein paar kleinigkeiten... 


leider lässt mir mein umfeld momentan wenig zeit, ebendiese abends vorm rechner sitzend vernünftig zu nutzen. deshalb nur ein kleiuner ausblick auf dann gut aufbereitete bilder und die geschichte meines teilweisen scheiterns und andere peinliche anektoten in vielen teilbereichen... 
















to be continued..


----------



## chrrup150 (11. Juli 2008)

die arbeit hatt sich ja mal voll gelohnt


----------



## versus (11. Juli 2008)

das was man erkennen kann sieht doch richtig gut aus!

dein *nächstes projekt* liegt übrigens schon bei uns bereit


----------



## hoeckle (12. Juli 2008)

auf ganz besonderen wunsch....


----------



## kingmoe (12. Juli 2008)

So, jetzt will ich auch mal...

Feri, ich bin echt froh, dass wir uns seinerzeit nicht um den Rahmen gestritten haben, er hat ein sehr guten Zuhause gefunden 
Das ist doch der, über den wir gesprochen haben, als du mal bei mir warst?!

Geiler Thread, geiles Bike! Viel Spaß damit! Das ist echt vom Feinsten, wie du den Aufbau zelebriert hast 







...und ich liebe Phils...


----------



## versus (13. Juli 2008)

seeehr schön! schöne fotos und wirklich tolle arbeit!
wieder mal was, wo GT eigentlich mal einen fotografen vorbei schicken sollte um ein wenig historie festzuhalten !


----------



## cleiende (13. Juli 2008)

werter Hoeckle, ein gutes Stück, chapeau!
Wenn ich es gelegentlich nochmal bewegen dürfte?


----------



## tomasius (14. Juli 2008)

Was soll man dazu sagen? 

Perfekt!    

Wir brauchen bald mal ein inoffizielles GT Online- Museum!  

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (17. Juli 2008)

ein kleiner nachtrag ist ja noch fällig. zuerst aber danke für eure geduld mit diesem doch längeren thread. 

@kingmoe: ja, der ist es! 

@cleiende: natürlich jederzeit, beim treffen oder wenn du hier bist. gibt nicht nur skipisten...


das letzte bauteil was mich erreichte war diese kette






und von da wurde ich ungeduldig. also die auf vorrat gekauften araya rx-7 felgen einspeichen lassen. warum die rx-7? nun, die waren ein frust sicherheitskauf, nachdem mir um ostern rum eine nos 7x in 1.75 durch die lappen gegangen ist. sie sollte der gegenpart zur vorhandenen in 1.50 sein. die befürchtungen, daß e mit den felgen eng werden könnte bestätigte sich vollumfänglich... kürzlich gingen mir ein satz in schwarz und einer in silber durch die lappen. natürlich beide nos... tom durfte dank skype, live meinen gefühlsausbruch bei den schwarzen miterleben. sorry noch mal... 

zeitlich kann ich die rx- nicht wirklich einordnen, hoffe aber das sie passen. qualitativ sind sie eins unter den rm-20 angesiedelt - also auch hier eine interimslösung....

der rest war dann schnell zusammen, als die laufräder, dank peter vom radstudio innsbruck, binnen zweier tage fertig waren. schnell die timbuks aufgezogen und mitten in der nacht die erste proberunde....


jetzt wird es aber ein bischen peinlich. das ursprünglich verbaute innenlager war mir vieeeel zu lang. das geht auch kürzer, war der schnelle aber ebenfalls zu kurz gedachte gedanke. fakt ist, ich habe kein 18gangrad sonder nur ein 12 gang... ja, der umwerfer! mitte der 80er war der q-faktor wohl noch nicht erfunden und somit zuwenig weg fürs kleine kettenblatt... auch hier wird noch nachgebessert werden...


und bei tageslicht war mir der rahmen dann irgendwie zu nackt. deshalb wurde er mit mitbringseln des zürichaufenthalts vorübergehend fremdgelabelt... 

http://www.flammerouge.ch/








den ein oder anderen fehl- oder sublimierungskauf habe ich zum glück schon verdrängt. aber es gibt ja bald den großen basar.....

jetzt noch ein paar fotos und danke für die lieben komplimente... 




























fin....


----------



## versus (17. Juli 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> http://www.flammerouge.ch/





"trotz" der frust-sicherheitskäufe, zu kurzen gedanken und ähnlichem ist das ein ganz grossartiges bike geworden 

und einer der threads, auf die ich bei einer benachrichtigung immer SOFORT geklickt habe


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Juli 2008)

Ich kann mich Volker nur anschließen. Einer der schönsten Threads und ein wunderschönes Rad. Klasse!

Ich freue mich schon sehr aufs Treffen, das Rad wird einer der Höhepunkte für mich sein.

Manni


----------



## tomasius (18. Juli 2008)

Genug des Lobes! 



> Was soll man dazu sagen?
> 
> Perfekt!
> 
> ...



Er nimmt sonst beim Treffen noch Geld für eine Proberunde um den Campingplatz. 

Tom


----------



## alf2 (18. Juli 2008)

Obwohl mir das bike anfangs nicht gefallen hat, muss ich nun zugeben, dass ich sehr beeindruckt bin! Tolles bike und gut Arbeit!


----------

